# Clove Oil Opinions Greatly Appreciated!



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

(If you don't want to read a long explaination, please skip to last paragraph.)

Long story short. My nephews betta has dropsy, and who knows what else. I can't stand seeing him like this. I wish to euthanize, but have never used clove oil before. Google pulls up clove bud oil and clove leaf oil. I don't know which one I need to get. I don't wish to cause him any pain. 

In case anyone wanted to know why I am willing to take such measures:

My sister brought him over a few days ago to ask if I could fix him. I haven't talked to her in a few weeks. I din't even know she got a betta. He is usually dark blue-at least that's what he looked like from the pictures she showed me. Right now he is almost white, pineconed beyond belief (looks like a spikey grape with fins), and he apparently hasn't eaten in the last week. 

I also noticed something small and red wriggling about his backside. I have never had a fish with worms before, so I can only guess that is what it might be. I know it's not poo, because my girl is forever swimming around with it sticking out of her(on a side note: I know I overfeed her, but she's happy and has a varied diet and clean water). Hers changes depending on what she had for dinner, but it never looked like this. 

It's hard to see in the bowl I put him in, but it almost looks like it is bent on the very end(the worm thing.) I'm adding epsom salt to the water and changing it several times a day. I have it very low, so he can reach the surface easier. (Started that today, when I realized I had not seen him come to the surface.)

Anyway, I feel bad. He doesn't swim, he just lays there. Anyone have any recommendations on use of clove oil or which type/brand for euthanization?(bud or leaf) It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

You can euthanize a fish by shocking its body with extremely cold water.

Have a small bowl(big enough for your fish to fit in) filled with: water, ice and salt. This will drop the temperature to under 20 degrees. Once you have this set up net your fish and submerge them into the water(Avoid getting caught on ice as you want to make this quick) This will shock your fish, they will stop feeling. Give your fish another 30-60 seconds submerged in the water to give your fish's organs time to shut down. 

This will let your fish pass with almost no pain. Remember to only resort to this if you think it is in the best interest of the fish. Do not perform this if you think your fish can make it.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ZergyMonster said:


> You can euthanize a fish by shocking its body with extremely cold water.
> 
> Have a small bowl(big enough for your fish to fit in) filled with: water, ice and salt. This will drop the temperature to under 20 degrees. Once you have this set up net your fish and submerge them into the water(Avoid getting caught on ice as you want to make this quick) This will shock your fish, they will stop feeling. Give your fish another 30-60 seconds submerged in the water to give your fish's organs time to shut down.
> 
> This will let your fish pass with almost no pain. Remember to only resort to this if you think it is in the best interest of the fish. Do not perform this if you think your fish can make it.




NO!!! That actually is a slow, painful death believe it or not. Just ask teeny!

You need to put them under with clove oil first, and then do this method.


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

I won't do that, I'm sorry. I have read that it is extremely painful.

What kind of clove oil, bud or leaf?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

finally! Someone who agrees with me, whew!


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Oh, most definately! I have read several dozen thread/articles on euthanization. All said that clove oil was the best way and that freezing was excruciating. None, however, stated what kind of clove oil. Figures.


----------



## savagem13 (Sep 5, 2012)

I keep a bottle of clove oil that I got at Walgreens as part of a toothache kit. Just says eugenol on it. I've used it a couple of times in the past (unfortunately) and it works great. I just put several drops in a very small ziploc disposable container with some tank water. Shake it vigorously. Put the fish in and it should stop breathing shortly. I usually leave it in there for at least an hour, then pop the whole thing in the freezer for a few days. They use eugenol to anethesetize for surgery on fish, I believe. Good luck with your poor guy. :-(


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I was not aware that freezing was not an acceptable euthanize method, in fact, I learned about it here in this forum. Here is something I found that might help you: Euthanasia.


----------



## RaptorX8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Sounds like it has camallanus worms and the dropsy is a result of that. Those worms wiped out my whole community tank once (no bettas). I tried several different medications including a dog de-wormer that was recommended, but it didn't help. Finally got my hands on the good stuff levamisole hydrochloride, but by then it was too late.

Sorry I can't help on the clove oil, I haven't even been able to find any in the stores where I live. Looks like I'll have to order some just in case.


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

Are you finding both types of clove oil on the store shelf somewhere or just finding the distinction in google search results? When I purchased clove oil, it was labelled ... clove oil! It was in the first aid section of the drug store and cost about $5. 

The materials you'll need to gather are: the clove oil, a dropper (optional, but my clove oil bottle didn't have one and that made it very difficult/impossible to gauge the amount I was using), two glass containers (one for the fish and one for the clove oil mixture -- Make sure that any container you use is glass because I think it would be extremely hard to get the oil residue and smell out of plastic), a zip lock plastic bag, ice cubes. You might want a pair of rubber gloves, too; the smell andoil residue will stay on your hands for quite a while. 

I've used it twice on sick guppies. Here is my process: 
- put the fish in a small amount of water (for the guppy, I used about 1/2 cup in a glass measuring cup)
- put a few drops of the clove oil in a much smaller amount of water in the other container; shake this up until it turns cloudy (won't take long)
- pour the clove oil mixture into the fish's container. The fish might flip once or do a half circle around the container, but it will be unconscious very quickly.
- if there is still gill function, make another clove oil mixture and add that (to create the overdose); if there is no gill function, put the fish into the zip lock bag with the ice and put it in the freezer (I do this to ensure death; once the fish is anesthetized with the clove oil, the freezing won't be painful)

It's over in a few seconds.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Another note on clove oil is that it leaves a residue and a smell that is difficult/impossible to get off the container.

I've gone through 2 hospital tanks because of it, but it is a kind way to euthanize. 

It's possibly to euthanize with just clove oil and water, but it uses up quite a bit of the oil and you do have to let it sit for a little bit after you think the fish has passed.

I give the fish 10-15 minutes after gill movement has stopped since I'm paranoid about the dose not being enough.


----------

